# Adding flashing ditch lights to Kato F40PH



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi guys, i have a question and hope someone can help me out. I have a Kato F40PH which i will be adding a Digitrax decoder very soon. I was told by the seller that it has 6 functions and i need this decoder if i want to add flashing ditch lights. How can i do that? I am totally clueless about this. This unit has a red marker ditch light whenever it runs in reverse. How can i add flashing ditch lights while retaining the red marker lights?

This is the effect im trying to achieve:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-TlaT-aHfU


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

The decoder should come with a wiring schematics and instructions on how to program it for this specific use.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The red lights are wired to the reverse light circuit. 

For the flashing ditch lights, the decoder has to have the provision to do that. I have seen some that are wired in to the headlight circuit, so no flashing. In a flashing set up, one ditch light is on F5 while the other is on F6, so to speak. On my SP SD45, using a Soundtraxx Tsunami, the CV's are set so that the ditch lights turn on when the head light is on, and flash when the horn button is pressed.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

Just found out that the ditch lights have red lens which means it's not as simple as adding extra LEDs. Looks like need to drill new holes and make new lens. That's out of my capability, sigh.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

True ditch lights are mounted on top or just below the walkway. What you are referring to as ditch lights are really marker or classification lights that are on the hood.

Check this out for clarification:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cvrco.com/images/055-AA4413.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cvrco.com/whatscoming-overland.htm&h=591&w=893&sz=119&tbnid=WJUlkfOFqrQlNM:&tbnh=121&tbnw=183&zoom=1&usg=__GMADh8AMVSxP4Tqjg2ZNLGyc5aw=&docid=APwr8_31u3ZsjM&sa=X&ei=myONUryjA4XN2wX0h4GwCQ&ved=0CDcQ9QEwBA


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

Ah, ic. My mistake then.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

rrgrassi said:


> True ditch lights are mounted on top or just below the walkway. What you are referring to as ditch lights are really marker or classification lights that are on the hood.
> 
> Check this out for clarification:
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.cvrco.com/images/055-AA4413.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.cvrco.com/whatscoming-overland.htm&h=591&w=893&sz=119&tbnid=WJUlkfOFqrQlNM:&tbnh=121&tbnw=183&zoom=1&usg=__GMADh8AMVSxP4Tqjg2ZNLGyc5aw=&docid=APwr8_31u3ZsjM&sa=X&ei=myONUryjA4XN2wX0h4GwCQ&ved=0CDcQ9QEwBA


That's an AC4400 A completely different beast altogether. The F40PH had them in the spot as on the video.

To get them the alternately flash you would either take out the light pipe and mount leds in the openings, or trim the light pipes down and mount the leds to each side. There should be wiring directions in the destructions that come with the decoder. And then it will be a matter of adjusting the CV for that function. 

I did see a couple pics after I searched F40PH ditch lights on google of Canadian VIA Rail units that had ditch lights mounted under the front edge. I thought that was kind of interesting. Those were F40PH-3 though.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

The TRE also uses the F40PH. Ditch lights were mounted under the walkway. The photo I linked was just for reference. If you look at the Kato the OP has, they are not used as ditch lights.


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

The Kato F40PH which i have is the one in the photo in attachment. The more accurate one will be the Metra version. I guess i'll have to buy that and have it painted in Tri-Rail colours too. Anyone knows where can i have it painted in an affordable price?


----------



## JasonD (Nov 13, 2013)

Hmm, now that i compare the pics, the Amtrak version is the best but i dont know if it has red marker lights.


----------

